
Amazon Prime Air pilots to protest wages at shareholders meeting - matthberg
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/22/amazon-shareholders-meeting-protest-prime-air-pilots.html
======
valuearb
I don't understand this article. Supposedly Atlas pays less, but they don't
say how much they pay. The main pilot has been at Atlas 16 years, presumably
on this pay scale, why is he complaining now and why to Amazon? Did the pilots
think the Amazon contract would get them a raise?

Lastly, Atlas has added 600 pilots in last year or two, it doesn't sound like
their pay is out of whack with market.

